# bobgenie's bits



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

*Movie/TV*
Hitachi 42PD6600
Denon AVR3806
Denon DVD3910
Humax 9500

*Music*
MF A308 Pre Amp
MF A308 Power Amp
MF Nu-Vista 3D CD Player

Dynaudio Facettes (fronts)
Kef 200C (centre)
IAS Brockenhurst (rears)
SVS PB12 x 2 (subs)
Chord Signature Interconnects
Black Rhodium Concerto Interconnects

Room EQ Wizard
BFD FBQ2496
EDIROL UM-1X USB-MIDI Interface
Creative Labs 24 bit External Soundcard
Radio Shack Digital SPL Meter

Dual Xeon Media Centre

Audiophile Starbase Rack
Granite Bases


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a lot in common :R

Both Denon units, a BFD, and two SVS subs! 

I wonder now if I should go ahead and try to sell my 3910 before the bottom falls out. Maybe pick up something cheap until I figure out what HD DVD player route I'm gonna go.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

I won't be selling my 3910. Think it's a cracking player and would have to go a long way to better it :T 

Just bought some Musical Fidelity stuff and think the music is going to be top dog in my house for a while


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You gonna pass on an HD player for now? That's my main concern... are the SD players gonna drop in value once the HD players take off. I can't see the need for two players.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Way I see it this is a pretty good player anyway. It's going to be sometime before HD takes off properly and i don't want to be betamax man again :laugh: There'll still be loads of DVD titles for years and if I wanna improve I'll get a high end upscaler :T


----------

